# Courage joined with prudence is of great use to a man



## Lamb67

Courage joined with prudence is of great use to a man

Virtus conjuncta cum prudente magni usui viro est

Comments please

Thanks


----------



## Joca

Lamb67 said:


> Courage joined with prudence is of great use to a man
> 
> Virtus conjuncta cum prudente magni usui viro est
> 
> Comments please
> 
> Thanks


 
Virtus coniuncta cum prudentia magno usu viro est.


----------



## Lamb67

Virtus coniuncta cum prudentia ...is right, thanks.

By my book, to be of use= usui esse(dat.);Would you explain your ' magno usu' please ?

 Usus,-us,m. probaly is the same declension with portus,-us,m.

 And I take usui  as dative of usus, thus:

Virtus coniuncta cum prudentia viro magno usui est.


----------



## Joca

Lamb67 said:


> Virtus coniuncta cum prudentia ...is right, thanks.
> 
> By my book, to be of use= usui esse(dat.);*Would you explain your ' magno usu' please ?*
> 
> Usus,-us,m. probaly is the same declension with portus,-us,m.
> 
> And I take usui as dative of usus, thus:
> 
> Virtus coniuncta cum prudentia viro magno usui est.


 
I think you have to use the Ablative here.


----------



## Lamb67

I call ' usui magni' descriptive genitive. Est puer ingenui vultus, he is a lad of an honest face.

Virtus coniuncta viro magni usui cum prudentia est.

Courage joined with prudence is very useful to a man, is the same meaning.


----------



## Joca

Lamb67 said:


> I call ' usui magni' descriptive genitive. Est puer ingenui vultus, he is a lad of an honest face.
> 
> Virtus coniuncta viro magni usui cum prudentia est.


 
I see, but I am not sure that "of great use" is a real Genitive, unless you can say "courage of great use", which doesn't seem to be the case. I would stick with the Ablative, anyway, for the Ablative can also be used in descriptions. Let's wait for the input from the others, shall we?


----------



## Lamb67

Dative case--specifically speaking dative of advantage or disadvange ...a limited number of nouns ( usus.-us, m in this case) are used in dative singular predicatively with esse to express purpose or result. These predicative datives are generally accompanied by the dative of the person.

Virtus coniuncta viro cum prudentia magno usui est.


----------



## Imber Ranae

The dative of purpose is correct here.

_Virtus cum prudentia coniuncta magno usui viro est._


----------

